# Lionhead Rabbit Breeds



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I have seen lots of adverts around with
Lionhead rabbits and Lionhead Lops etc.
What i was wanting to know is, do you get Lionheads
without a main but just tufts of fur around and
between the ears??


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Yep, I'm sure someone that knows more about this than me, but I think it has to do with the genetics of the parents


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

I have 2 lionheads & a lion lop, one has tufts on cheeks & between ears










one who has more or less no mane










and my lionlop who has a bit of fluff up top, but MEGA fluff on her chest









her chest


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

This is pebbles, With just "tuffs" of hair... 



















he's lionhead x lop  brilliant temperament, alot better than my pure lionhead lol the little rascal! x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is my baby Albert the lionhead


----------

